# Boston Acoustics 6.4LF dust cap replacemet



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

hey there,

Just picked up Boston Acoustics 6.4LF component set. One of the of the midbass drivers has a dry, cracked dust cap. I have never replaced a dust cap and finding the original replacement doesn't look good. Best measurement I can figure is it's a 2" dust cap. The dome of the cap is 1-7/8" with a small rim on the edge that measures 2" overall. 

The closest I could find is a SPEAKER DUST CAP PAPER 1-7/8"

Does it matter that it's paper? I have no idea what the original material of the speaker is. Any helpful tips on replacement?

Did some searches and didn't find much info, other than they are good speakers. Was thinking of building boxes and using them in the garage but that's another issue finding specs, and what size enclosure.

thanks for your time


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dustcaps do one thing and one thing only. Stop dust.

Anything will do if it fits

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Dustcaps do one thing and one thing only. Stop dust.
> 
> Anything will do if it fits
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


not exactly. They still introduce all sorts of distortion and frequency response anomalies. Best to do it right. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

yes, want to do it right. Seems like the originals are thin fabric but not certain.


----------

